# Bruce Willis & Emma Willis - attend 'Die Hard - Ein Guter Tag Zum Sterben' Premiere at Cinestar Potsdamer Platz in Berlin - Febr. 4,2013 (33x)



## Mandalorianer (4 Feb. 2013)

​


----------



## Sachse (4 Feb. 2013)

yeah, da freu ich mich schon wie Bolle drauf, das der endlich startet

Danke für die Premieren-Pics von Bruce


----------



## Punisher (4 Feb. 2013)

Bruce ist genial


----------



## Toolman (5 Feb. 2013)

Sachse schrieb:


> yeah, da freu ich mich schon wie Bolle drauf, das der endlich startet
> 
> Danke für die Premieren-Pics von Bruce


----------



## Dana k silva (5 Feb. 2013)

Thanks for Bruce!


----------



## RKCErika (13 Feb. 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## dormi1988 (19 Jan. 2015)

bester menni


----------



## dkfan (22 Jan. 2015)

Thanks, Gollum!


----------

